# GT- [email protected]



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

*vs*







*Starting lineups:*

*Mavs*



































*Spurs*



































This game should really be interesting, who knows what the Spurs will bring against us. Their acquisition of the Big Dog will be even more interesting, no one knows what he will produce for them. I think we need to be aware of some of their lesser players like Beno and Nazr. Another factor will be Dirk, we don't know if he is still sore even though his MRI was negative, I think he needs to play sparingly for this game, only like 25 minutes or somthing. Still I beleive we have all the answers for this Duncanless Spurs outfit, Mavs win 89-81.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

DMN



> With Duncan out, Spurs take a chance with offensive specialist
> 
> 09:23 PM CDT on Wednesday, April 6, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 98
San Antonio 92

Dallas should get it done if San Antone doesn't have TD.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I was going to make a game thread after San Antonio played tonight. Oh well. Dallas should win. This game reminds me of the last Dallas-SA game last season in which Dallas won the previous three but had to play the last one in the regular season at SA and you'd know that a playoff contending team wouldn't be swept like that. There is a certain amount of pride in these players. I think the same thing happens with Dallas. Dallas will come out playing HARD from the start and not look back. They will be fired up for this one. 

SA is struggling w/o Duncan on the road. Dallas must play defense for all four quarters. Dallas played it 3/4 against Orlando and thats not going to get it done.

Dallas 104
San Antonio 90
Final.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Spurs have won thier last 5 out of 6 and are now 6 and 6 without Duncan, including two very impressive back-to-back games against Seattle and Houston. Still, I don't think the spurs will win. This is the first time I've made a prediction against them.

Dallas 98
Spurs 92


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Weather Dirks knee is okay or not, Horry will give him problems all night. I expect that the Mavs will win this one, but not sure if Dirk will have a big game. Also, AJ first offical coaching game aginst his former team and mentor Pop.

Mavs: 101
Spurs: 97


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Should be a mavs win, hopefully a little blowout as payback :biggrin:

My Matchup Predictions
Damp - Rasho
Will be a good matchup, when they've played against each other this season neither has put up impressive stats. Hopefully Damp can play really tough with him and have a good game in the paint.

Dirk - Horry
Horry will do a good job on Dirk, Dirk should get 25 or so and Horry will probably get around 15. Dirk should also have a good rebounding game, hopefully 12+.

Josh - Manu
I don't think josh will do a particuarly good job on Manu, I think he'll get about 25, Josh needs to stay in front and stay out of foul trouble. Manu has been playing limited minutes lately so thats another good sign.

Finley - Bowen
Finley will havea tough night against Bowen. I feel bowen will get into his head and really affect Finleys game. Fin needs to stay focused and not worry about the individual matchup. 

Terry - Parker
This is one of the keys to winning the game, keep parker in check. Stay in front and keep him from penetrating. If he can be limited, the spurs offence will be far less effective. Terry needs to have another good assist night, with Parker not being a particuarly good defender I hope he can create for himself abit too.

Our Bench - Thier Bench
Our bench is deeper by a small margin. However with Devin Brown still out and Big Dog and Nazr still setteling in the margin is reasonable. Hopefully Keith and Devin have good games going for 15+ each. Daniels may see some minutes and hopefully he can get out of the dog house.

Prediction
mavs win
104 to 95


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Mavs won't let the Spurs take this one, hopefully giving them a mental edge if we face them in the playoffs. 

Mavs 96
Spurs 89


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Elyas said:


> Mavs won't let the Spurs take this one, hopefully giving them a mental edge if we face them in the playoffs.
> 
> Mavs 96
> Spurs 89


According to Sean Elliot during the Sa vs Clipper game last night Pop said he would sit Manu the second game of the back to back games they have left. That would mean he does not play tonight. According to Elliot. 

Mavs win tonight should be an exciting game! 
Robinson played much better than some thought last night. Pop said he missed a shot, we brought him in here to make shots, not miss them. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

This game must be won by the Mavs, I expect a tough battle. The Mavs should dominate this game but I know the Spurs will be ready. I expect a close game all the way until the fourth quarter. Then the Mavs should pull away at the end.

Mavs 105

Spurs 92


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I think if we stop Ginobili, the rest can not produce against us.

I also predict a win:

Mavs: 97

Spurs: 92


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Ginoboli is not playing tonight and Dirk is a gametime decision. Don't care if it comes to that for both teams. REST THEM. Don't need your top players injuring themselves before the playoffs begin in two weeks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No Ginobili, no chance, even if Dirk doesn't play. 



I'll congratulate you guys on the win right now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu's playing. This should make the game a little more interesting.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Hopefully we can hit a 3 to seal this amazing night. I would hate to see our streak end.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Manu is stinking it up,
1-9fg 0-4ft
Parker with 
11pts 0assists

MAVS WITH A 30 POINT LEAD!


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Mavs shooting 54% spurs shooting 30%


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There's ironically been a lot of tension towards the end of Mavericks national TV games the past few.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, this is as bad an *** beating as I've ever seen. The Spurs didn't even show up, and our defense was just great.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Ya Dallas! Show The "favourites" To Win The Title Who The Real Champs Are Going To Be After This Season.


Lakers 4 Life

Closet Mavs Fan 4 Life



Put In... Dj!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DA hit a 3. :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: Now I can stop watching if I want to but I doubt I will.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

From 3 point land
Dallas: 1-7

SA: 0-12


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*GreAT vicTORY! bLOWOuT!*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Flawless game on defense and offense. Probably our best game of the year. The score says it all and it needs no explanation. Good win for Dallas. 51-24 now and Utah is next.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow, what a horrible game for the Spurs. Everyone was close the Mavericks score, but I was the low guesser for the Spurs to 89. I was amazed at the way the Mavs played tonight. They took over the game earlier and completely demoralized the Spurs team that was out there. I think this game will be important come playoff time.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rout.. this was a rout.

Gotta love it!! 

I bet Pop is so mad he is as red as this print. He hates to lose so bad. :banana:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome Awesome upset my the Mavs :biggrin:
Should be a MASSIVE confidence boost, glad we won
GO MAVS!


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Mavs biggest win of the season
Spurs biggest loss of the season


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Even against NO or Atlanta we dont win by this much but against the Spurs!!!!!!!??? I was very impressed!!! Good game on both ends of the floor!! I still cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

AJ had them ready to play. There most inspired game.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I told you yesterday, if we stop Manu, the others won`t deliver.


What a win maaaaaaan.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *GreAT vicTORY! bLOWOuT!*



How About the way Coach J out coach, out played Pop? No little thing to do, he is my favorite coach after the Mavs. 

We won this game like we should have by big numbers, no comeback in this game!

How good would we be right now without all those injuries? Scary thought!!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

What a game, even if Duncan was there I still beleive we could have beaten them. Everyone played their role and no one played more than 30 minutes on each side which is suprising. They haven't lost this badly in whoever the hell knows how long and we outrebounded them by 16 which I would bet hasn't happened all that much either. Though Duncan wasn't there, I will just make this a short moment of a victory. Great to see Marquis got quality minutes and gave some quality points and 4 rebounds to add to his tally. KVH did his role very well as the our 6th man scoring a game high 17 points with 7 boards. It was also great to see Al get more minutes then Mantis this time around and he proved his value with 12 points shooting 6/7 and grabbing 5 boards in only 13 minutes of play. I just hope avery realises this and uses him more down the stretch.


----------

